# New Vizsla pup! 16 weeks



## skafunkrastapunk (Feb 16, 2011)

So I just brought home my new Vizsla pup on Sunday. He is 16 weeks old and we have named him Sterling Archer. He's already made great friends with Xander Crews, our 6 month old lab. 

He is quite the handful though. NOTHING like our lab was when we brought him home. He constantly runs around the place and never stops. I've just started trying to teach him sit, and he's catching on, but its tough to keep his attention long enough to get anything accomplished, especially with the other puppy in the house. He's so excited though he doesn't even seem that interested in any treats I've given him.

Unfortunately he didn't come house broken, so when I first got him, he probably peed in the house about 5 times before I was ever able to catch him. Been keeping a close eye on him though and crated when I'm not able to, that's helping in having some successful visits outside.

His razor sharp teeth cut through about everything, including multiple phone charges, I definitely need some new chew toys for him, all of my labs may be a little big. 

Any suggestions for good dog toys for him?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats on the new pup! Great name! Exercise, exercise, exercise, off-leash, makes a better behaved V. IMO, I would establish a routine regarding going outside to pee. He is a little older, but I would limit his access to areas in the house with a door or baby gate. Take him out frequently, more than you think is necessary, & praise him like crazy when he goes. Like every 15-30min. I have had great success with our V pup using a clicker. I'm not trained in clicker training, but I did a lot of reading. When Pumpkin was younger (now 6m), I would sit in the floor, call her name, and as soon as she looked at me, I would click then treat. This should be done after a potty break and with little distraction (ie: lab pup not around). Attention exercises are important, no matter how brief the attention, and it builds on training a well-behaved dog. P began quickly associating behaviors, click, & treat, and she has been a quick study on everything (except jumping ) You probably know everything I am saying, but if you exercise, establish a routine, and keep consistent boundaries, you'll be on your way to have 2 great buddies! Our V pup chews on toys from large to small. Kong are good for keeping the dogs occupied for a bit, and chew toys will help those puppy "staple" teeth. Pressed rawhide or bully sticks are much better than the white, bleached ones you can buy anywhere. Deer antlers are fantastic! Anyway, I'm sure others will have some great advice. Congrats!!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats on the new pup. We didn't get Holley until she was 16 weeks old as well so I know all about the house breaking trouble you are going through. Holley was used to just going whenever she needed to sincec she was outside all day at the breeder's. We had many accidents the first week or two. The hardest thing was to teach her to tell us when she had to go. We took her out constantly until she learned that she needs to tell us. They do pick it up. As for chew toys, the size doesn't raelly matter with being larger. We actually have to buy larger toys for Holley because she is such a powerful chewers. If you look on the back of some of the toys they state to do this. She destroys everything. We can not give her rawhide and all due to her sensitve tummy but what worked for us was Nylabones. She has a couple different options to choose from depending on her chewing mood. We also have the Kong "Extreme" version. We also found soft toys at Petsmart that have strong inside seams. She is good with those as well. We tried all the "Tuff Dog" types but she had them gone in 15 minutes.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Tie some knots in an old towel. At first put some treats in it! ;D The empty water bottle is still Copper's favorite!


----------



## skafunkrastapunk (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice and support!

Archer is beginning to settle in. I've been starting to crate train him and its starting to show results. Where as before he would tinkle a little bit outside, and then again a few times inside, he has now learned to empty his bladder outside and is getting comfortable with the area I take him outside in order to do so. I still find really little areas where he let some out while playing with Xander, but much better than before.

I really need to find some time to separate him from the lab though, as its near impossible to try and train him on anything with that distraction around.

Can't wait to take him to the dog park tomorrow, but he'll be relegated to the small dog area (where there usually isn't really any others to play with), because at this point he's too small and bites too hard to be with the other dogs. At least he will have Xander in there to play with.


----------



## skafunkrastapunk (Feb 16, 2011)

So Archer had a fun weekend. He went to the doggie park on Saturday morning for about 2 hours. Mainly he stuck around Xander but would wander off sometimes to sniff other dogs. Thankfully he doesn't play rough with anyone but my Xander. All day Saturday he was exhausted, which was amazing. He laid around all day and cuddled with Xander. Sunday morning I took him back to the dog park, and I think he was still tired from Saturday! This day he mainly sat and would chase Xander if he came near with a stick, but only for a little. 

He has gotten good at going to the bathroom outside, but that's not to say he's not still good at going inside. The most troubling part is now he always goes while walking or running, so its incredibly difficult to catch him. He'll be running around one second, and the next second I see a long trail of urine down my carpet that takes about a half roll of paper towels to clean up! It is very frustrating.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

skafunkrastapunk said:


> He'll be running around one second, and the next second I see a long trail of urine down my carpet that takes about a half roll of paper towels to clean up! It is very frustrating.


Oh the joys of a puppy... I had no idea they could be so talented. Peeing while running? That's new to me.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like he needs to be leash trained to me. Train them on a leash and when the behavior is appropriate, then maybe let him off leash for awhile. Once the behavior becomes unacceptable again, back on the leash.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Is this something he just started doing? You may want to have him checked for a urinary tract infection. My puppy was doing that and he had an infection.


----------

